# Shifa Medical College Facebook Group



## Bushra12 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi, my name is Bushra Aziz and I'll be applying to Shifa Medical College this year so I thought it would be nice to get to know you guys and maybe we can help each other out a little bit. If you guys are interested I created a fb group and can add you directly to it.


----------



## shahraiz (Jul 4, 2019)

I’m applying there too so I wouldn’t mind getting added!!!


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Which test will shifa accept this year?


----------



## Kasing (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi, may I also get added to the Facebook group.


----------



## Bushra12 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi, I am sorry for making this complicated but this website is not letting me post urls. If you guys want you can send me your email addresses and I can send you the url on them.


----------



## shahraiz (Jul 4, 2019)

Bushra12 said:


> Hi, I am sorry for making this complicated but this website is not letting me post urls. If you guys want you can send me your email addresses and I can send you the url on them.


[email protected]


----------



## Bushra12 (Jan 30, 2019)

For privacy reasons you can send me your email addresses through a private message.


----------



## stephenasmith (Oct 30, 2018)

When is the last date of application for shifa


----------



## Bushra12 (Jan 30, 2019)

I think it will be sometime by the end of October or early November.


----------



## Kasing (Jul 24, 2019)

Does anyone know how Shifa calculates the admission aggregate. Is it going to be using 50% intermediate and 50% MDCAT/Sat2 or does it have a different breakdown for preparing the merit lists/aggregates. The old information I have found includes interview marks as 12.5% and Sat2/entry test as 37.5% and 40% intermediate and 10% matric in calculating aggregate (can't post link to website yet cause I'm new user). Could someone please clarify this.


----------



## Bushra12 (Jan 30, 2019)

I think the old information that you found is still valid.


----------



## Kasing (Jul 24, 2019)

Does anyone know what the shifa interview (worth 12.5%) consists of? is it just checking your documents and what not or is it like an actual job interview of some sort.


----------



## Bushra12 (Jan 30, 2019)

I am not too sure but I think the interview has different stations, at some stations they ask you general medical school interview questions. On others they give you ethical scenarios and you have describe how you will handle them.


----------



## UmarBilal (Jul 9, 2019)

how to apply in Shifa Medical College.

- - - Updated - - -

bushra.send me your email adress in my private message.this website did not allow me to send you private message.


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Shifa didn't even conduct interviews last year


----------



## Bushra12 (Jan 30, 2019)

Are you sure that Shifa didn't have interviews because on their website the interviews are meant to be worth 12.5%. Also through what source did you find that out.


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

A friend of mine applied there last year and managed to get in. I'm 99 percent sure but I'll ask her again and reply with my update. Also last year they accepted both mcat and nums. I know this because I applied there myself last year.


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Ok so I was wrong. Last year interviews did take place, however they were just a formality and everyone whose name was on the merit list was accepted. This was because of centralization.


----------



## medschool123 (Jul 23, 2019)

What kind of questions did they ask at the interview and how long did it last. Also, dosent Shifa conduct its own entrance exams?


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

medschool123 said:


> What kind of questions did they ask at the interview and how long did it last. Also, dosent Shifa conduct its own entrance exams?


They just asked gneral questions like tell us about yourself, why medicine etc, nothing too hard like AKU. That is the answer i got from my classmate.


----------



## minahil_ (Jun 22, 2018)

shifa won't have it's own entrance exam because centralized induction policy is underway, check out szabmu, i heard they are conducting mdcat for all medical universities in islamabad but i'm not sure
as for interviews, no there won't be any interviews, pmdc made sure since last year that everything was centralized and happened through an admitting university, so no interviews, the aggregate will be uniform everywhere; 50% Fsc/alevels and 50% entry test

- - - Updated - - -

also yes, last year they accepted both nums and mdcat scores although the admission procedure happened through nums


----------



## Bushra12 (Jan 30, 2019)

Oh ok, I guess we don't really too much about the interview right now then.

- - - Updated - - -

Now that I am not a new user anymore I can post the link to the Facebook here. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/326858761523565/about/


----------

